# IRC Game....need players.



## shadowfeld (Aug 22, 2004)

Dungeon master seeking players for IRC game. Game is set in the Scarred Lands, but no previous knowledge is necessary for PCs. You can download an info file telling about how to create your character, and what things are different from the norm, by going to this server and channels....type...
/server irc.psionics.net
/join #Shadowrealm
/join #Shadowhome
I am seeking very competent players with good imaginations. We will figure out the best time to play for everyone once I have enough players.

Thank you and Be well.....Shadowfeld


----------



## warlord (Aug 29, 2004)

I'll play if you'll have me, I'll be an elf soulknife if that's ok just tell me how to get to the site you play on.


----------



## shadowfeld (Sep 16, 2004)

warlord. I gladly accept your offer to play. please join me at any time on IRC. (you can do a google for it) the server is irc.psionics.net and the room is #shadowhome.
look forward to hearing from you


----------



## yangnome (Sep 16, 2004)

I might be interested in playing, depending on when you play.  My work schedule really limits when I can play.  Wed and Thurs nights would be best for me.  I'd also like ot hear a bit more about your DM styles and such...


----------



## The803 (Sep 20, 2004)

I would also be interested in playing, but, like yangnome, I'm limited by my work schedule.  Thursday would work for me.


----------

